# Growing your own coffee



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a coffee plant years ago and actually had 3-4 beans on it. Then it died. I never tried it again.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Unless you have a 24/7 controlled greenhouse environment, you cannot grow coffee unless you are in a tropical location. It just doesn't grow in anything other type of climate. Jacksonville would be too cool (especially in the winter). Actually, growing coffee was tried once near Miami where they replaced an orange grove with coffee plants. It didn't work; too cold. Also, coffee needs a mountainous rich soil.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I was curious since I do have a small greenhouse if it could be done. I think I'm better off investing that $10 into seeds that will produce in my area. 

If I ever got my hands on a free plant I would at least try it just for kicks, could I sprout some of my green coffee beans in storage? I actually have a bag of mountainous rich soil, what are the odds of THAT? I brought it back from The smokey mountains, blackest dirt I have ever seen with lots of mulched organic material in it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

According to a book I've got on the topic, in Hawaii they manage to produce about 1,200 pounds of coffee per acre. However it's a very picky plant. You've got to have just the right elevation, the right temperature, the right humidity. There's a reason that you only get good coffee from a select few places in the world. 

If you live in the northern hemisphere, any coffee you get will come from trading. Period. Fortunes have been lost, lives have been squandered, and land has been destroyed trying to grow coffee here in the United States. It just won't do.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a potted coffee plant. It's probably 2-3 years old. I only paid a buck or 2 for it at Menards. It makes a beautiful house plant but I don't expect to ever get any coffee from it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Of all the American states only Hawaii has the climate to make coffee growing practical. As Ernie said it's particular about its requirements. 

.....Alan.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

that's ok, Alan and Ernie; I have chickory here I just can't kill off!! I love a cup of mornin' Joe, but I'll learn to make do with the chickory if I have to... just don't let me run out of chocolate! Thought about trying to grow that but those trees are just too big to put in my house! I am buying some tea plants this year.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Chicory is a great coffee extender. In fact, I find that coffee just doesn't taste right unless it has some chicory in it. (Except for the Mystic Monk blends!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been stocking up on ground coffee in the metal cans. I hope it stays good for a long time. I don't want to be without my coffee!

Now if I could just figure out how to store chocolate for a long time.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Ladycat, only way I can store chocolate for long is to forget where I put it! best shot of the year for cheap chocolate coming up at Easter. If you have a Wal-mart close, just after midnight of holidays they put all the candies on for 50% off.
On the canned coffee, I believe it was on this forum where I saw it advised to turn the cans end for end periodicly so the oils in the grind don't settle.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I gave up my pitiful lil pipe dream and ordered more garden seeds instead of the coffee plant, lol.

The catalog is very misleading, they make you think anyone anywhere can grow it.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Trixters_muse said:


> The catalog is very misleading, they make you think anyone anywhere can grow it.


Anyone can grow it. A friend has 2 nice looking coffee trees that are 5 years old. Coffee is very particular about fruiting; my friend's trees have never had a flower.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I gotta disagree with the naysayers here and I'll offer some helpful hints.

I bought a couple of arabica coffee plants about 17 years ago and grew them in my bathroom. Yes, bathroom. Because the window was those textured ones, the light came through diffusely enough for them to like it. It also got nice and steamy at least once a day which they really like. And the temperature varied little. I got LOADS of beans off of them but they are a pain to process.

Second tip: Even though they are costly compared to the raw bean price for planting, get the established plants instead. The seed is terribly difficult to get started well and suffer from die off like nobody's business. Takes about 6 months to get fully sprouted up and then another year just to get through the worst of their sensitivity.

Third: If they are treated like any other plant, they won't set beans. They like diffuse light, high humidity and very little variation in temperature. It isn't that it needs to be hot, it just needs to be consistent. Bathrooms, inner atriums with skylights and similar places really seem to get the best results.

The flavor is to die for! Seriously...


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I was doing some searching on edible landscaping yesterday and found this on a website for a local nursery (bold is mine):



> A small tropical bush that makes a lovely container plant resembling gardenia. The white flowers are quite showy but short lived. The fruits mature to a vivid red. Beans are harvested, roasted and ground for coffee. *The leaves which contain more caffeine than the fruits are used as a tea substitute*. An indoor plant can produce enough beans for roasting and the berries are edible. The indoor plant doesn't need direct sun and can be situated in the middle of the room. A terracotta pot works best indoors and shade is important outdoors. Zones 9-10.


Might be worth growing just for the caffeine, even if it never fruits.


----------

